# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Charity Pub Quiz Thurso British Legion

## Jamesy16

I am hosting a pub quiz on the 23rd of november at the Royal British Legion in Thurso (lounge bar).
Its to raise money for a charity called DrinkLink, 
Drink Link is an organisation which aims to promote supportive information and services to young people affected by alcohol misuse among their family friends and workplace.

7.00pm Start
£10 Per Team
2 or more players per team, max of 6 players
*Cash Prize For Winning Team

*Raffle Will Also Be Held On The Night!
With some great prizes!

Over 18s only. 
Everyone welcome

Just come along on the night or reserve a table for your team by emailing me on.. Juliehbb@hotmail.co.uk

----------

